# Are all Havs velcro dogs?



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all,
I have a 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu, 21 wk old male pup.

I took great care to ensure his first 20 weeks in life would be packed with good experiences, canine and human. I tried to crate train him, and I'm sure I was really lame in that category (prolly more like a wuss), but since day 1, he hated the crate and has slept on my bed, on my pillow. which I'm fine with. Now that he's bigger, he sleeps other places on my bed. during the day he naps with my big dog.

One of my worries is that he would have separation anxiety. I am single, and have one other dog (anatolian female, 125 lbs.).

He seems to miss me when I go to work and come home or run errands with him (apart for 10-15 min)... or a butt shave at the groomers (10 - 15) min.

BUT I do have to say, he really isn't a velcro puppy. He does check on me, whatever room I'm in (bathroom included), but then he scampers off to play with my other dog, roll on the floor, explore the yard, etc.

Ollie seems to be 50/50 ppl vs dogs, meaning if he was visiting with a neighbor (he likes and knows), but then a new dog walks by, he'd want to greet that dog. 

I'm cool with a non-velco 1/2 hav, but I'm wondering if he'll change as he matures, one way or the other. don't get me wrong, he's uber sweet and quite snuggly. sleeps like a rock.

Oh, my other question is he is VERY vocal, esp. when he's unhappy. he doesn't bark, I mean rarely, but if he's unhappy, he whines, cries, all types of vocalizations, it's impressive, and I'm wondering if that's normal for havs, or if it's just him, in his puppiness.

please share your stories, thx in advance.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu is the most imdependent dog I've ever met. He always has his own agenda. I'll call him and he'll come scampering in from some other part of the house. Who knows what he was up to. At nearly 4 years old he is just now wanting to sleep in the bed. (he slept in his crate by my choice until he was a year old then by his choice after that). My Jack Russell is much more of a momma's boy. Go figure...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

If I don't trip over Gryff 10 times a day, then I must have spend the day in bed! He follows me all over the place unless he's really sleepy and doesn't want to move.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine are both very velcro. What can I say, I love them just as much back!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Three Havs -- three personalities*

My first hav (Jaime) -- got as 10 week old puppy -- always a velcro dog, but no separation anxiety -- half of her life I was still working, but had a dog walker -- she always had a dog companion. Now she is hard of hearing and sight is less -- if she knows I get up, she follows. Sleeps between my husband and me, always has to have a body right next to her. She follows my husband like the pied piper.

Second hav (Toby) (got as 12 week old puppy) -- was pretty independent, no separation anxiety. Did not often sit in a lap, but about age 8 he became more velcro like -- however he was developing a severe case of IBD. With that he became extremely velcro (but not overboard). Previously slept at foot of bed, and then later slept in the crook of either my husband or my legs. Also followed my husband like the pied piper. On the day he died and was VERYsick, he still got on my husband's lap and laid on his legs.

Third hav (Dori) (got at almost two years old)-- puppy mill rescue with the typical issues -- after she got settled in, she followed me everywhere. Now 20 months later, she often follows by not always. She still will not follow me up on the couch to sit next to me, but when I lift her up sometimes she stays sometimes not. In other environments she will lay like an angel in my lap -- just think she has an issue about viewing the couch as not hers. She did develop separation anxiety when I left her, but I was able to manage it (put in crate with hoofs she loved) and as her comfort level here increased the separation anxiety is pretty much gone. Crate is now gone, she sleeps on the bed between my husband's and my legs.

We do take our dogs lots of places, and now are never alone for 4-5 hours. I like velcro, just don't want them to have separation anxiety. All our dogs have always preferred their people over dogs.

Judy -- Jaime and Dori's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is half way in between. At nap time he likes to be right near me, and he's always pretty close by out doors. But in the house he often goes off to do his own thing. Then suddenly I'll hear that little trot, trot, trot as he comes back to check on me.<g> He's fine when I have to go out, but wants to be in his ex-pen.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I got Stella at 9 weeks and she has never been a velcro-dog. She's very independent. She always knows where I am and follows me a lot but she's always doing her own thing. She sleeps in my bed but usually on the other side of it. It's rare that she sits in my lap. She just turned three last week.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Mine are completely velcro. They are always where I am. 

As to the separation anxiety, they both are always together. Lizzie has SA issues and so I can't leave her home alone. Benji didn't have any SA until we added Lizzie. They bonded so well that he can't be without her. 

When I go out, DH tells me that they usually are waiting at the door for me to come back, and after a while they will just sit around doing nothing but passing the time waiting for me. As soon as I get home, they start thier RLH, wrestling etc.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling is velcro when napping and hanging out...but mischievous and adventurous otherwise...when he wanders off there's usually trouble as many of you know....

:-\


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls are always in the room I am in, most of the time with in a couple of feet of me. If they leave I go looking to see what they are into that is a "no, no".


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo went from being on the distant, though loving side when I first got him at 5 1/2 months to uber velcro till Bailey came along. Now he loves me but doesn't need to be on top of me. Bailey was a total mama's boy, wanting to be wherever I was until Ruby joined the ranks. Now, they all spend some time with me, some with each other and some doing their own thing. For me it's the perfect balance.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

My first Hav was totally velcro. I'd look down for him and somehow miss him and turn a circle and he'd turn with me. It was a hoot.

Gitter is totally not velcro. Only at nap/bedtime does he insist on being with me. 

Honestly I miss having a velcro dog.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sandi, I know what you mean!!! Cocotini is always within a few feet of me...unless she is into something she's not supposed to be doing. So if I don't see her around me, I also go looking for her because I know she's into trouble!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm, interesting so far havs definitely tend to be velcro doggies.

My late, great, big dog anatolian Cosmo was a velcro dog. he was ALWAYS in the same room with me, even though he was a rescue and I got him when he was 5 yrs old. A little different than a hav b/c he weighed 125 lbs.

I do miss having a velcro dog. maybe it's not too late for Ollie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys are definitely NOT Velcro!!!! Jasper likes to keep an eye on things...but if everyone is home safe and sound he is happy to do his own thing. He is more cuddly now at 4 than he ever was as a puppy (which I love!) Cash was very cuddly as a puppy, now at 3 he is more independent. He has no need to check on us unless he wants something...either to go out, to potty, or he wants food. He also will pitter pat in for lovin every now and then. It's like my boys switched identities!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have always had little lap dogs that loved to cuddle and our breeder assured me that Abby was a little lap dog, too - NOT SO! She is always under the coffee table or behind a chair in the living room and sleeps on the bed although not close to me. She follows me from room to room - just isn't a cuddle bug which I miss!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

He's still a puppy! I think he will become more velcro as he gets older, mine did!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Velcro to be sure. All three of mine are velcro'ed to me and velcro'ed to each other.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

galaxie said:


> He's still a puppy! I think he will become more velcro as he gets older, mine did!


Same here..Kipling at one is more huggy than he was as a puppy.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda doesn't like to be held - she wants to be in the same general vicinity and always moves if I do, but doesn't sit with me on the sofa. Like Smarty, Galen and Kipling, if I look around and she's gone - there's trouble somewhere.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is definitely a velcro dog. The only time she willingly leaves the room I'm in, is to go to her potty pad or to the kitchen if my DH is in there. She is certain he will give her something to eat if she waits long enough. And she's right, he usually does...


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie was more clingy when I first got him. I mean, wouldn't sit in anyone else's lap, wouldn't go far from me... as the weeks rolled by and as he had more social experiences, with ppl and doggies, I guess he got more confident.

and if you have food... geez is he a food whore. good though, he's very trainable. 

I guess the real test is when he's around 1 yr of age...


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I think Jammies has a case of double velcro! I am with her most of the time, so where I am, Jammies is! When I'm on the computer, I have a lapboard and she jumps up, (walking on the keys) then lays down on the board. I, of course, have a towel there so she is comfy and a pillow off to the side so she can rest her little head when she gets sleepy. I guess because of her health, I love her being an extension of me. The bad thing is, because we are so velcroed, it will be so much harder on me when she goes.
On the positive side, she was at the vet today and so far, her heart hasn't worsened and there is no fluid in her lungs. When we took her to the cardiologist after we first got her, he said she would live probably 2 to 2 and a half years old and that would be it. She will be 2 on Sept 14th and still no changes. For those of you that pray, will you please keep my little velcro girl in your prayers? Thank you! I DO BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!*


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We'll just pray that Jammies has an incredibly long and happy life!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Interesting thread! I love to read about all the experiences with our velco dogs and how they attach to us. 

Dexter is very VELCO. Before Jack, Dexter is right there! Right under my feet, if I got up from my chair, I would have to look down first because Dexter would be laying there. If I was outside looking around for him, I would turn several times and then finally have to look down and there he was!

Dexter still stays close and will often jump in my chair just to sit next to me, not all the time though, the space is small to share, but Dexter manages to find some space.

When I am sleeping during the day, I have to keep the door cracked in the bedroom because Dexter will want to leave the room to check out stuff in the house and if my husband is home while I am sleeping, Dexter will want to see what my husband is doing. Often, Dexter will go from me to my husband back and forth, then Dexter will finally settle with me. If I was in a room standing talking to my husband, Dexter is there and wanting to be picked up, so he can be part of the conversation.

Dexter is my velco dog and will want to be around me when my husband is home....and, if my husband has been in the back room for awhile.....Dexter will have forgotten that my husband is home and Dexter will do a loud bark if husband suddenly appears out of the back room. And, then Dexter will be very happy to see my husband. 

Now....Jack being a puppy. Jack is near by me when he is sleeping and not under foot when I am in my chair. Jack is more independent compared to Dexter. 

Jack is working on being Velco, because he is following Dexter around. Jack stays near me if Dexter is off checking to see what my husband is doing. 

Two different personalities with different needs and wants. I love it!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *I think Jammies has a case of double velcro! I am with her most of the time, so where I am, Jammies is! When I'm on the computer, I have a lapboard and she jumps up, (walking on the keys) then lays down on the board. I, of course, have a towel there so she is comfy and a pillow off to the side so she can rest her little head when she gets sleepy. I guess because of her health, I love her being an extension of me. The bad thing is, because we are so velcroed, it will be so much harder on me when she goes.
> On the positive side, she was at the vet today and so far, her heart hasn't worsened and there is no fluid in her lungs. When we took her to the cardiologist after we first got her, he said she would live probably 2 to 2 and a half years old and that would be it. She will be 2 on Sept 14th and still no changes. For those of you that pray, will you please keep my little velcro girl in your prayers? Thank you! I DO BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!*


I love Jammies. My prayers are with her always!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I love Jammies. My prayers are always with her always!


I agree! :grouphug:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thank you for loving my Jammies. She is the most precious 4 legged person I've ever known. Shhhh...nobody told her she is a dog!

I really do appreciate the prayers! She filled a void in my life and I want to keep her around for a long, long time!*:grouphug:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

So I wanted to know, if anyone has a hav, they'd had from a pup, that is independent. not really snuggly, fine with doing their own thing most of the day.

Don't get me wrong, my boy is definitely bonded to me, and he's eager to please, esp. if I have food, but he's not on me like white on rice.


----------

